# How old is the VCF139 ?



## isaac_idiot (5 mo ago)

Hello all!

Just wondering if anyone knows how old the Breville VCF139 Machine is? My grandparents have one and it’s completely falling apart so i’m just interested to know how long it lasted haha. Thank you!


*Breville Flow Filter Coffee Machine 12 Cup Slate Grey VCF139*


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Available in the 1980's.


----------

